# Existe algun CI para elevar la tension de 3V a 5V DC???



## Electronicko (Sep 19, 2006)

Hola, estoy trabajando con un circuito TTL, el cual debe enviar una señal por un cable de 20m, ante lo cual producto del largo del cable se produce una caída de tensión y solo llegan 3 V al final del cable, lo que no es suficiente para trabajar con TTL.  Mi pregunta es si existe algun CI o un circuito que se pueda hacer para elevar la tensión hasta 5 V nuevamente??


De antemano gracias.


----------



## nocturno (Sep 20, 2006)

Si el nivel que llega al final de la línea está en 3V, quizás puedas resolverlo con una puerta Schmitt-Trigger que a la salida te presente señal TTL compatible.


----------



## Electronicko (Sep 21, 2006)

okis gracias, me documentaré mas acerca del Schmitt-Trigger.


----------



## eidtech (Sep 21, 2006)

Si al extremo del cable tienes disponible una fuente de alimentacion puedes tener un doble inversor a base de transistores (alimentados a 5V) y con esto puedes regenerar tu senal.  La ventaja aqui es tu puedes hacerlo funcionar con casi cualquier voltaje, ya que dependiendo del voltaje sera la resistencia que coloques en la base del transistor.

Si no tienes disponible la fuente, puedes utilizar un convertidor DC - DC que elevara el voltaje al que tu desees. Hay demasiados modelos de muchas marcas.  No creo que esta sea la mejor opcion, pero ahi esta.


----------



## eidtech (Sep 22, 2006)

O Incluso podrias usar RS485.. pasas la senial TTL a RS485 con un 75176 y la longitud de tu cable puede ser de hasta 1200 metros, en el extremo solo colocas un 75176 para pasar de RS485 a TTL y listo...


----------



## skynetronics (Sep 22, 2006)

Compañero hicieron una pregunta muy parecida a la tuya, y un IC que podrias usar seria el MAX641, con un par de componentes pasivos y un FET usandolo como una fuente switching step-up...

Tendrias que ver el tema de la corriente maxima que le administraras a tu carga...

Aqui te dejo el vinculo, el cual fue un aporte de Guille DJ...

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/mc/elev3v5v/index.htm

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 22, 2006)

me parece la solucion mas elegante es utilizar el RS486 o utilizar optoacopladores.

Esto te lo digo para que no se te degrade la señal y cuando te llegue cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.

Normalmente se utiliza en vez de enviar tension se envia corriente que te permite bajar impedancia y elevar la immunidad.

Una simple solucion es utilizar un 40106 o un 74LS14, si no me equivoco con tres volyios estas dentro de las especificaciones de nivel alto (2.5V) mira bien el datasgeet del 74ls14 o mejor los 74hct14


----------



## eidtech (Sep 22, 2006)

Yo obtaria por RS485 debido a su facilidad... se necesitan 2 transceivers SN75176.. (en Mexico se consiguen por 3 pesos cada uno, aprox. 0.25 USD). 

Estos se alimentan con 5V y no llevan ningun otro componente externo...

Uno se habilita como Transmisor (llevando el PIN 2 y 3 a VCC) y el otro se habilita como Receptor (llevando el PIN 2 y 3 a GND).

En el transmisor conectas la senal a transmitir en el PIN 4... en el receptor obtienes la senal en el PIN 1...

Finalmente conectas la terminal A (PIN 6) del transceiver 1 con la terminal A (PIN 6) del transceiver 2. Igual lo haces con la terminal B.

Ha de notarse que la comunicacion es Half-Duplex.. si quieres generar una respuesta deberias cambiar la configuracion del transceiver al momento de efectuar la operacion (lo mas comun es habilitarlo siempre como receptor...y habilitarlo como transmisor al momento de enviar datos...(con un timer, NE555 por ejemplo)). 

Otra cosa importante es que en RS485 puedes tener hasta 32 nodos ... (en sus versiones mas basicas) solo que ahi debes tener en cuenta que la impedancia de la linea estara susceptible a cambios.. por lo cual se agregan resistores para compensar, pero para la aplicacion que has descrito esto no es necesario...

Para la comunicacion solo necesitas 2 hilos (A y B) no llevas una tierra ya que la transmision es diferencial.


----------

